# ISO: TNT Bombalaska



## Rom (Nov 1, 2007)

Has anyone ever made this before Italian dessert before? Is it something you would bother making at home? This used to be something we always had at wedding...back when i was a kid lol. it was soooooooo YUMMMMMM!!!!!

If anyone has ever attempted to make this, do you have a recipe and did it actually work well 

Thanks,

Rom


----------



## Bilby (Nov 1, 2007)

I remember my mum making it back in the 70's and it was fine. Think it may have been to fussy to bother with in the end as we only had it the once. Think as a family we probably preferred simpler dishes.  I mean bananas and custard or fruit rice pudding were raved about and required minimal effort from anyone.

As to the recipe, I very much doubt that she would remember which one she used but it was probably a Margaret Fulton one - from the big yellow book if you are familiar with it. I'll ask her when I talk to her next and see if she can recall.


----------



## Rom (Nov 1, 2007)

hahahahah my mum has a yellow Margaret Fulton book, that is so HILARIOUS HAHAHAHA
will see if i can find it at her house and if the recipe is in there..thanks for that


----------



## Bilby (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah I'm on the phone to mum at the mo and she thinks I'm right.


----------



## Rom (Nov 1, 2007)

do u have a fight with the easter bunny at easter time Bilby? hehehe


----------



## Bilby (Nov 2, 2007)

Only an ear fight - mine are bigger!!


----------

